# محطات مياه غسيل الكلى



## حماده على لطفى (6 مايو 2011)

ارجو المساعده من المختصين مطلوب منى محطه مياه لغسيل الكلى تستوعب 5 اجهزه فارجو معرفه تصميم المحطه و سعر المكونات و لكم جزيل الشكر فى اقرب وقت ممكن بالله عليكم


----------



## farrid (13 مايو 2011)

كيف نتمكن من معرفة درجة نقاوة المياه المعدة لتصفية الدم


----------



## فتوح شحاته (20 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وجعل عملكم هذا في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## ووتر بيور (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*ووتر بيور لمحطات تحلية المياه*



​ *ووتر بيور لمحطات تحلية المياه
ت/ 01094191554
ايميل / [email protected]

تحية طيبة لسيادتكم ...... اما بعد ؛؛؛؛

تعمل ووتر بيور لمحطات المياه فى محطات تحلية المياه بداية من 5 متر مكعب يوم وحتى 10000 متر مكعب يوم
ونود ان ننوه اننا سنكون منافسين لكل الاسعار وكل الشركات لاننا توكيل لشركة امريكية وفرنسية كبرى فى قطع ومكونات محطات التحلية 
وسوف ترون ذلك من عروضنا الفنية والمالية 

Water pure for r.o company

Revers Osmosis Department 

Eng. Salah abed El-salaam​**
 Tel. 00201094191554 ​E-mail. [email protected]*​


----------

